
Show HN: U.S. Startups in India - thekhatribharat
https://github.com/khatribharat/us-startups-in-india
======
captn3m0
A clear definition of what counts would be nice to have.

Do Indian companies registered in US count? (Razorpay)

Do US companies with a sales office in India count? (RedisLabs)

Do Indian companies registered in France to do an ICO count? (Astrome)

~~~
thekhatribharat
Done. Basically startups headquartered[1] in the U.S. and having engineering
office(s) in India.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_headquarters](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_headquarters)

~~~
thekhatribharat
This includes U.S.-based startups running Sales Engineering[1] in India. So
Redis Labs has been included.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_engineering](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_engineering)

------
person_of_color
No way that any of these can compete with the amount of pay you're getting for
Tier 1, Tier 2 companies in Bangalore.

------
maxmaxg
cool

